# Glass Scratch Removal Kit



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Has anyone use any glass scratch removal kit on fish tank? 

Would it be safe to just lower the water level or must drain out all water first?

Any other things that need to pay attention to?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't have the awnser to your question sorry.
but could you tell me where you got the glass scratch removal kit?


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I have not bought any yet. 

I thought I can get it from hardware store. I read some articles in the web. They are for general glass scratch removal, I suppose. I may be wrong though.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

There was a post here a few months ago on glass scratch removal with pictures.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i need to pick up a scratch removal kit. haven't looked at home depot yet. ive read online that you could pick it up there, stuff's called cesium oxide, n u use it with a buffing wheel.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah. That is what I read too.

Once you tried, please tell me your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

i was looking for glass scratch removal kit few months back and i've asked in home depot (richmond) they didn't have it there and the person I was talking to was saying that someone else was asking about it too few days before. Maybe they have it now. please let me know if you find it somewhere. The only place I could find it was online
thanx


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> i need to pick up a scratch removal kit. haven't looked at home depot yet. ive read online that you could pick it up there, stuff's called cesium oxide, n u use it with a buffing wheel.


It's cerium oxide. The thread that documented the use is here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/discus-cerium-oxide-14626/


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for the correction wheels! just an update, went to a home depot today and they've never heard of it, (maybe cuz i asked for cesium instead?) guy never heard of the stuff and said i should try a glass store. 

@wheels, have you tried that stuff before? im thinking maybe i should look for it online, since no one's carrying it locally.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have not used it, but I do know that if the scratches are more than superficial, it's pretty difficult to polish it out without distorting the optics. In that thread, you'll see giraffee only managed to get the light scratches out. I think any glass shop (like speedy) should carry it.


----------

